# 08 Rogue AWD-CVT Slipping



## MFTalbert (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey all, 

I bought an AWD 08 Rogue with 151,000 miles about a month ago.The issues that are surfacing are:

High rpm's with light acceleration in 1st to 2nd gear (3,000 - 4,0000 rpms).
Intermittent trouble maintaining highway speed without occasionally needing to rev to 4,000 - 5,000 rpm's.
Shutters while braking in drive at stop lights.
Trips over an hour at highway speeds CVT overheats.
I took to get diagnosed today at a professional shop, and they estimated around $2,400 - $3,600 in repairs. They reported that the pressure is off in the torque converter. Here are the codes that came up:

P0744- A/T TCC S/V function (lock-up)
P1701- TCM power supply
P0868- Secondary Pressure down
The last transmission flush I am aware of by previous owner was at around 88,000 miles. 
I'm hoping a 3X3 flush could help the transmission function better, for at least a while, what do you think? 
Also, has anyone tried _Bar's Leaks CVT Transmission Fix _before?
I'm really hoping that there's is something I can do myself to keep it functioning and on the road for at least 50,000 more miles without having to dump a fortune into it. 
I'm able to do basic maintenance myself, such as 3X3, home AT power flush through radiator, ect. 
I don't have any experience taking apart a transmission.

I apologize if this question has come up before in a different threat, as I'm still new to this site. 
Any ideas or advise would be most appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If I was you, I would stay away from these so-called "transmission fix fluids". There have been reports of "_Bar's Leaks CVT Transmission Fix" _destroying _a _CVT. IMO, the best thing to do at this point is a full flush. Some of your CVT symptoms might possibly be fixed with a flush. Use only Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2; stay away from other brands.

If you plan to do a full flush through the CVT cooler that's part of the radiator, refer to the FSM for your vehicle for the CVT FLUID COOLER CLEANING PROCEDURE. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The section TM.PDF is the one you need to read.


----------



## MFTalbert (Nov 28, 2019)

thanks for the advise rogoman, I was really skeptical about the fix fluid and took it back yesterday. I'll try a 3x3 and see how it works


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

It sounds like the transmission is just worn, new fluid may help for awhile but start saving your pennies. Most shops don't know how to do a proper CVT rebuild, if it were me, I'd but a rebuilt / certified JATCO unit, take it to a shop and have them swap it.


----------

